# Dayton Lake Estates



## urfavoritefishin'hole (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone fished the lakes in Dayton Lake Estates lately?...It is located just north of Dayton Texas...I grew up there as a little girl and the lakes were always FULL of Bass and Cats but haven't been there in more than 20 years...If anyone has any information please post...Thanks ;-)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have fished there but not lately..it was a good place a few years ago...go try it out and let us know what you find.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

most of them are dry and filled with lilley pads the ones that have water in them are hard to fish due to the lilley pads


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

no but i dated a girl from there!!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

From where haven't you dated a girl? Never fished there, but have heard a lot about it in the past.


----------



## urfavoritefishin'hole (Feb 7, 2011)

Received an update from a friend that still lives there, didn't know they still did, and like Garagedoorguy mentioned the lakes are low/dry and full of lily pads...I really wish that wasn't the case...I have many memories of the Bass and Cats my father and I once caught there...LOL ronniewelsh, there were alot of us girls that were raised there......Thanks for the help y'all!!!...If or rather when I do get down there I will post what I find...;-)


----------



## urfavoritefishin'hole (Feb 7, 2011)

New update...I actually took the drive down to check out the situation and It was really heartbreaking...:-(...There are no more lakes...They are all dried up...I took pics and will post them but It really was a sad sight to see...I was told by a couple of the residents that bank fishing on the Trinity (when it is up) is great...But right now as we all know it is very low as well...Just wanted to let every one know...


----------



## urfavoritefishin'hole (Feb 7, 2011)

Pics of the lakes and the Trinity...


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

If you want to fish the Dayton area you may try Day lake or Champion Lake both off of FM 1409. I work in Dayton and talk to the Federal Game Warden often. He said that Champion Lake is heating up.


----------



## urfavoritefishin'hole (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the information...I will have to try those out!!!...;-)


----------

